# Campsites on the Algave



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi any recommends for sites on the Algave that we can get on in two weeks time? Or are they all likely to be full.

Olley


----------



## GreyGypsies (Dec 14, 2007)

Try Valverde near Lagos or Sagres Orbitur - the Sagres site is rarely full and is in a gorgeous setting


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice site that, but last time I was there a barking dog in an adjacent field kept us awake all night (and it rained) ! Plenty of free places to stay on the algarve too.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

*Campsites on the Algarve*

we are in the Algarve at the momente and a lot of sites are closed but ther is room


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

There is (or was the last time I was there) an informal camping place favoured mostly by Germans and Dutch, at the seaward entrance to the new marina at Albufiera. Drive right throught the marina complex off the dual carriageway from Albufiera to Vale de Parra Just follow the water, don't go up the hill and you will find yourself at the (new) fisherman's harbour. over looking the sea wall. Choose your spot and relax.

Tco


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi any recommends for sites on the Algave that we can get on in two weeks time? Or are they all likely to be full.
> 
> Olley


Hi olley,

Some friends have just spent Christmas and New Year at http://www.turiscampo.com/EN/Index.html the site is a couple of miles west of Lagos on the "better" end of the Algarve.

It comes highly recomended.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ollley,

I'm on the site at Olhao and as ever the sunny spots and for sure the larger RV spaces on the top end are all taken by longtermers that aren't about to move anytime soon. I'd avoid this one unless you want to be in the shade!!


----------

